# HIS R9 270X IceQ X² Turbo Boost 2 GB



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2013)

The HIS R9 270X IceQ X² Turbo Boost comes at reference-design pricing, $200, which makes it the cheapest, highest-clocked R9 270X available at this time. Not only do you get the free overclock out of the box; you also get a better cooler that provides very low temperatures, but ends up slightly noisier.

*Show full review*


----------



## rougal (Nov 26, 2013)

Very good performance for $200, better than an unOCed 7950....


----------



## Nortrop (Nov 29, 2013)

Meh... It's the old 7870 reference design for more money.  My Sapphire 7870 (practically identical board) overclocks the same. Only distinction is the better ram.


----------

